# Shelby 16" Sidewalk Bike



## blasterracing (Dec 20, 2014)

Any other 16" Shelby's out there?  Looking for 16" hard tires for it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2014)

Keep your eye out on ebay for 16" tires as they seem to appear fairly regularly. Looks like it takes the 16x1.75 size. Swan, Clipper, Top Flight, and Goodyear are the main makers of vintage semi pneumatic (hard) tires for trikes and smaller bikes.

Dave


----------

